# Bream combo?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm planning on targeting Bream on the weekend and am wondering which rod/reel combo I should use. I've serviced them all in anticipation but am after some advice from the experts as to which might be the most suitable.

A. Marcy combo 4lb Platinum mono

B. TooCool combo 8lb? origin unknown mono

C. Shakespeare 8lb? origin unknown mono

I'll be bait fishing and intend using 10lb mono leader and chemical sharpened hooks.

The kids will get to use whatever I reject.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

It's a tough choice!

I'd personally lean towards this:


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

Ranger said:


> It's a tough choice!
> 
> I'd personally lean towards this:


nice! gotta get myself one! hahaha

i'd go with option A, lighter line = thinner diameter = better for bream =)

sorry not really an expert but read alot about people saying breams are very shy fish and to use thin lines...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

From what youve got maybe go the 
4Lbs outfit?

As long as the drag is smooth and the rod a little supple...pretty much you cannot go wrong if you want to use what youve already got.

Just make sure you rig it right


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

go the lighter option, 4lb good for bream. try 6lb leader,if the bottom is to rough go 10lb leader.
good luck!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Time will soon tell how everything performs.....3 kids, 3 outfits!

Hopefully the bream will bite better than the bream snobs ;-)


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

it's difficult

i prefer fish 4lb for bream...but you run the risk losing stud fish  i fish very snag areas for bream

and u have no chance if u get a jack   

so you can go a little heavier or braid...and not get as many hook ups but not get busted off by good size keepers

these are the questions that keep me awake at night

i got no answers :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The post was pretty much tongue in cheek as all those rigs were $10 Christmas presents. They've all paid for themselves with fish and are still going.

On the weekend we took the tinny out and had a land based fish as well and everyone who had a rod caught something. They all performed good enough, considering their quality, to provide enjoyment and a feed, and the all important lesson of where food comes from.


----------

